# Need to stop shooting 20 yards.



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

dont shoot one spot shoot at differnt spots and it wont happen


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

bow hunter11 said:


> dont shoot one spot shoot at differnt spots and it wont happen


thats the simplest way to do it.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Hang a 5 spot target on there and see if ya can hit the 5 x's every time 12 times in a row. The end result...300 with 60X's.thumb:


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

^^^^^^^
what he said, lol


----------



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

Bow Hunter 11- Ya i figured that out now.
Yankee Rebel- Ya thanks ill have to try that.


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

same things happening to me, im shooting goldtip pro 22's and every time i hit them it throws the bushings out and cracks the end


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

BowTecArcher11 said:


> same things happening to me, im shooting goldtip pro 22's and every time i hit them it throws the bushings out and cracks the end


lol I hit my nock and busted it and the end cracked just a little bit so my dad cut it off. It shoots just like the rest but its a little bit shorter.


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

Bugs Bunnyy said:


> lol I hit my nock and busted it and the end cracked just a little bit so my dad cut it off. It shoots just like the rest but its a little bit shorter.


 Yeah we cut them off but they are 2 short cause if they fall of the rest on to my hand then something bad might happen


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

ya if it werent for the nock collars on my Fatboys I would definitely have some ruined arrows, if u look at my nock collars you can see a bunch of small dings on them.
just aim at a different spot or reduce the amount of arrows you shoot, I can only shoot 2 at a time, sometimes three but usually I only shoot 2 arrows in the same spot, and I usually dont shoot 20 yards all the time.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Yep, uni/pin bushings are a must have on my arrows. Before I started using them I broke tons of arrows from shooting at the same spot.


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

BowTecArcher11 said:


> Yeah we cut them off but they are 2 short cause if they fall of the rest on to my hand then something bad might happen


Mine are cut at 27in and I have a 27in draw but I still have an inch or two left because then I can grow into them but im not gonna be growing into them if I lose them or break them...


----------



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

My old Eastons have a crack on all of them but 1. But i just got Easton Lightspeeds with collars so im good now :smile: Still not shooting 20 yards though.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Bow Predator said:


> My old Eastons have a crack on all of them but 1. But i just got Easton Lightspeeds with collars so im good now :smile: Still not shooting 20 yards though.


ya when I shoot my Z7 with my axis FMJ's I dread/like hearing the arrows smack together because then the arrow wraps (have 2 use arrow wraps on them since the blazer vanes dont like to stay on very long to the alluminum) are smeared/scratched and all my axis fmj practice arrows have at least one vane that has a tear in it and I have busted nocks on them before that hit the nock dead center and if it werent for the nock it may have been a robinhood or a very close one, and if u dont notice the rip in the vane u will definitely hear it when u shoot it lol!
the only time I have worried about cracked arows was when I would do stupid shots where if I missed my mark just barely that it would hit some sort of object tougher than my arrows, figures!


----------



## Hunter9837 (Jun 19, 2011)

This is making me feel bad because I can't even group my arrows in the size of a baseball at 10 yards...


----------



## $$$ (Jun 20, 2011)

Hunter9837 said:


> This is making me feel bad because I can't even group my arrows in the size of a baseball at 10 yards...


Dang. i can group mine at 30 yards the size of a baseball.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Hunter9837 said:


> This is making me feel bad because I can't even group my arrows in the size of a baseball at 10 yards...


Don't feel bad. We're were all at that point at one time. Just keep practicing and have fun; you'll be better than you'd ever thought you'd be in no time.



$$$ said:


> Dang. i can group mine at 30 yards the size of a baseball.


I don't think that was the nicest thing to say...sorry man, but I had to tell ya.


----------



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

Hunter9837 said:


> This is making me feel bad because I can't even group my arrows in the size of a baseball at 10 yards...


 Just keep practcing!!


----------



## awirtz26 (Feb 12, 2009)

> Just keep practcing!!


x2!


----------



## sightmaster (Jul 1, 2011)

i agree with bowhunter 11.


----------

